# Tom Benson to own Hornets



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> New York - The NBA Board of Governors is poised to approve the sale of the New Orleans Hornets to Saints owner Tom Benson for $338 million, sources familiar with the transaction said Friday.
> 
> The league's owners and their representatives were meeting at the St. Regis Hotel and still have to vote in the affirmative for Benson to assume control of the franchise, but at this point there isn't expected to be any roadblocks standing in the way of a positive vote.
> 
> ...





> There will be a push, sources said, to eventually re-name the franchise with an identity more closely associated with New Orleans.
> 
> NFL bylaws do not prohibit an owner from owning another sports franchise in the city. Benson, for example, could not own a professional sports franchise in another city, however.
> 
> This is not Benson's first foray into NBA ownership. Sources said he once owned about 10 percent of the San Antonio Spurs when that team was owned by rival San Antonio car dealer Red McCombs. Benson gave up his share when McCombs sold the club.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/04/new_orleans_hornets_to_be_purc.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Word on the street is that the deal has finally been finalized: Tom Benson is jazzed to have the reins of the New Orleans Hornets



> Two days after the NBA Board of Governors approved the sale of the Hornets to Saints owner Tom Benson, and two months after signing a purchase agreement to acquire the team for $338 million, Benson released a statement Friday expressing his elation at the finalization of the transaction, and a hope for the same kind of success his football team has recently enjoyed. “I’m thrilled to have become the owner of the Hornets,” Benson said in a statement released by the club. “There is a lot of excitement in the region about the franchise, especially after winning the No. 1 pick in the upcoming NBA draft. We have been successful with the Saints, and I know we can translate that success to our NBA team as well.


----------

